# windows xp install crashes after FreeBSD install



## gnarst (Dec 2, 2011)

I mistakenly installed FreeBSD over my windows partition, and now when attempting to reinstall windows, the windows (xp) install stops at the part where you get the message "starting windows" with the blue screen of death.

What did FreeBSD do to my hard drive? Windows was on there before. I installed FreeBSD on a second partition after that and everything went okay for that.

Still no windows install.

Ouch


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2011)

FreeBSD would not have changed the hardware.  All it can really do is write different stuff on the drive.  Windows still shouldn't crash from that, but who knows.  So wipe out the first 35 blocks on the disk before installing Windows.  GParted should work, or maybe you can convince Windows to do it.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 2, 2011)

Disconnect all wires immediately from a computer that is infected with FreeBSD. Or it will spread and kill all Windows computers in your household. It may even get out and start killing neighbors Windows'es if you are using IPv6. ï¿½e

Seriously, Windows has sometimes hard time understanding partition tables written by more sophisticated operating systems. Wiping off first blocks sounds like good idea.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2011)

gnarst said:
			
		

> I mistakenly installed bsd over my windows partition, and now when attempting to reinstall windows, the windows (xp) install stops at the part where you get the message "starting windows" with the blue screen of death.


99 out of a 100 times a BSOD is the result of bad drivers. It has nothing to do with FreeBSD.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 2, 2011)

gnarst said:
			
		

> I mistakenly installed bsd over my windows partition, and now when attempting to reinstall windows, the windows (xp) install stops at the part where you get the message "starting windows" with the blue screen of death.



My guess is that the blue screen is a STOP 7B error, you were running a factory-installed copy of XP, and the XP disc you are trying to install from is a generic XP one, not a specific factory image for your system (even if labeled with a brand name).

If that's the case, you have 2 alternatives:

1) Download the appropriate F6 driver (for Intel chipsets it is here, AMD should have something similar for theirs).

2) Go into BIOS setup, look for your disk controller options, and select something like "Legacy" instead of "AHCI", "RAID", "Auto-detect", etc. Note that this may reduce performance and/or remove access to features like RAID.

This isn't a FreeBSD issue - it is because you had a particular driver already installed on your system which you erased when you installed FreeBSD, and which isn't supplied on the Windows XP installation disc you have.


----------



## gnarst (Dec 4, 2011)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> My guess is that the blue screen is a STOP 7B error, you were running a factory-installed copy of XP, and the XP disc you are trying to install from is a generic XP one, not a specific factory image for your system (even if labeled with a brand name).
> 
> If that's the case, you have 2 alternatives:
> 
> ...



I downloaded the drivers and it worked! Eternal gratitude!

It seems that the old windows xp install disk was not able to handle the newer disk drive. Very good. Chalk one up for you and the forum, Terry 

And, thanks to everyone who answered my desperation.

I really appreciate it!


----------

